# federhärte sunday



## Smourock17 (15. Dezember 2008)

aloa.

ich bring frisch aus der dusche 78kilo auf die Wage. Also gut 82 mit Gear.
Laut dem Ridemonkey-Sundaythread lieg ich genau in dem bereich zwischen der 350er und der 400er feder.

Was meint ihr?

tendiere zu diesem Modell -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28716


----------



## TZR (15. Dezember 2008)

Hast du noch gar keine Feder probiert?
Ich denke auch, daß du zwischen 350 und 400 liegst, wenn ich mal meine eigenen Werte hochrechne. Ich würde erstmal nur ne Stahlfeder probieren. Oder gleich beide Härten, die Vivid-Stahlfedern sind ja recht günstig.

Beim Vivid ist das Problem, daß Federn >= 350 lbs/inch am Rahmen schleifen können. Ob das Problem mit Titanfedern größer oder kleiner ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (15. Dezember 2008)

ich würde die weichere nehmen  ich hab ne weichere titan feder  als ich bäuchte und den rest kann ja über die luft eingestellt werden

ride on


----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab eine 400 Feder im Vivid Passt ohne zu schleifen ich wiege gute 94 kg mit gear aber nach dem ich den sag gemessen habe war ich sehr verwirrt weil ich hab einen sag von 11 % dass kann doch nicht sein oder ???


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2008)

@smuorock
Dir langt eine 350er Feder

@Joe
mit 94 kg brauchst schon ne 400er

Warum sind die Schrauben der größte Scheiß der Welt?
Ist doch endlich mal nen anständiges System. Da kann nur noch Specialized mithalten.


----------



## Joe Paluza (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich probiers mal aus mit der 400 und wenns ned soo doll is dann muss ich halt ne 350 hohlen, aber dann brauch ich auch Titanschrauben für die dämpferaufnahme unten, weil die schrauben der GRÖßTE SCH....... der Welt sind!!!

Des Problem is ich weiß ned wie sich des an fühlen soll, bin davor Hardtail gefahren.
ich bin ja der Meinung des passt weil der Dämpfer schon recht einsackt !!! 


Und ich bin davor noch nie ein Sunday gefahren !!!


Gruß 

Joe


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2008)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/tech-area/spring-calculator.html


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Dezember 2008)

ich bin in meinem sunday den dhx 5.0 gefahren und hatte mit meinen 82kg leergewicht ne 350er feder drin...die war genau passend! fast 40% sag und hat kein einziges mal durchgeschlagen!
ich würd dir eine 300er empfehlen, da du ja durch das hardtail auch eine smoothe fahrweise haben müsstest!

cheers


----------



## TZR (16. Dezember 2008)

40% Sag finde ich viel zu viel bei dem tiefen Tretlager.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Dezember 2008)

ne hat genau gepasst! bin sogar eine holzfeller in 170mm gefahren...ja gut ein paar mal bin ich schon aufgesessen aber nichts schlimmes!


----------



## Joe Paluza (16. Dezember 2008)

Also bin es jetzt mal richtig gefahren !!!

Ich fande die Feder eigentlich passend, es is relativ straff aber das stört mich nicht.

Ach ja ich hab im Moment 175mm Kurbeln  aber ich muss sagen es geht gerade soo !!!

Ich muss es mal richtig testen am Wochenende geh ich an Schmausenbuck und teste mal ausgiebig und stell des Fahrwerk ein !!!

Cheers Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei einem DHX ist eine 300er Feder bei 82 kg zu weich.
Kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen.
350 paßt ganz gut und man hat nur ab und an nen Durchschlag, was aber normal ist. Das Sunday ist sehr linear damit es den Federweg auf der kompletten Strecke effektiv nützt. Nen Durchschlag bei schlechten Landungen ist da normal.

Würde auch unbedingt nen 36er KB mit 36er Bashguard montieren.
Langt vollkommen, wenn man ne Kassette mit 11er Ritzel hat.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Dezember 2008)

kommt drauf an! wenn du nur in deutschland fährst, dann reicht ein 36er kettenblatt aber wenn du auch öfters in ösiland oder der schweit interwegs bist, dann würd ich ein 38er empfehlen!


----------



## Joe Paluza (17. Dezember 2008)

So bin jetzt mal ne runde Treppen gefahren also ich hab das Gefühl dass der Federweg gut genutzt wird.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Dezember 2008)

welche feder hast denn grad drinn?


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Dezember 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> kommt drauf an! wenn du nur in deutschland fährst, dann reicht ein 36er kettenblatt aber wenn du auch öfters in ösiland oder der schweit interwegs bist, dann würd ich ein 38er empfehlen!



Schladming und Leogang reicht ganz sicher nen 36er
36/11 entspricht beinah 40/12
Gibt einige, welche mit einer Rennradkassette 12-x unterwegs sind uns sich gar nich im Klaren, dass sie auch nen 36er Blatt fahren könnten, würden sie auf ne Kassette mi t 11er Ritzel wechseln


----------



## Joe Paluza (17. Dezember 2008)

eine 400 ter bei mit Protektoren 94 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (18. Dezember 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Würde auch unbedingt nen 36er KB mit 36er Bashguard montieren.
> Langt vollkommen, wenn man ne Kassette mit 11er Ritzel hat.



Hey Batman

habe mir http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26675 bestellt.

mit http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=712
bestellt

"36-40 tooth capacity" - ob sich das nach dem Bash richtet weiss ich nicht.

was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Dezember 2008)

das richtet sich nach dem bash und den führungen! 
aber an ein ironhorse gehört doch irgendwie ne e13 oder...


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2008)

Bedeutet, dass der Bashguard so weit nach unten ragt wie etwa ein 42er Kettenblatt. Dadurch verlierst halt Bodenfreiheit.

Das Sunday mußt zur richtigen Zeit spurten und dann pushen. Treten an jeder Stelle kannst vergessen. Fahr wie gesagt nen 36er Kettenblatt und mir riechts aus. War damit in Öreich, Schweiz, Frankreich und D unterwegs und hab nie nen größeres vermißt.

Spurte vor ruppigen Stücken rein was geht und lass das Radl dann druchrennen. Ne gute Technik beim Pushen hilft Dir da deutlich mehr als nen großes Blatt mit dem Du nur hängen bleibst.

Wennst das Pushen richtig drauf hast, kannst auf Strecken wie zum Beispiel Ochsenkopf schneller beschleunigen als mit Treten. Natürlich muß man sich auch mehr überwinden die Bremsen offen zu lassen um nicht Schwung zu verlieren.


----------



## MoNu (24. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahre ne 250er feder und wiege 64kg dazu habe ich dann  noch 100 psi aufem dämpfer.
läuft super. und den rest der einstellungen habe ich halt nach dem link hier gemacht: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2322424&postcount=1


----------



## PHATpedro (13. Januar 2009)

moin endlich is auch mein sundaywc am start....
war jetzt 1 jahr ohne rad...
da die 300er def. zu weich is wollt ich mal fragen was ich fuer ne feder brauch...
ich hab mit ausruestung dicke 107keelowz drauf, ohne n schwabbel zu sein!

was sagt ihr?
ohne test haett ich irgendwas gesagt von 500-600 wobei ich 600er schon fast zu hart ansehe..

irgendwelche vorschlaege?
und was fuern druck in der boxxer?
bin noch keine luftgabel gefahren

gruß, pede


----------



## Downhill Lucki (13. Januar 2009)

also ne härtere feder wie ne 500er wirst du in den frame nicht rein bekommen, wobei ich denke, dass die auf jeden fall passen wird! bei der bocksaH musst ausprobieren...tippe mal so auf 180 psi!


----------



## TZR (13. Januar 2009)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> was sagt ihr?
> ohne test haett ich irgendwas gesagt von 500-600 wobei ich 600er schon fast zu hart ansehe..



Wenn ich meine 300er mit 29% Sag hochrechne, komme ich eher auf ne 450er bei dir.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (13. Januar 2009)

das kann man doch so nicht hochrechnen! der dämpfer ist ja nicht linear...
finde 29% etwas wenig! bin letzte saison gute 35% sag gefahren!


----------



## TZR (13. Januar 2009)

Doch, kann man so hochrechnen.
Bei 35% wären wir bereits bei 350-400.
Aber bei 35% wäre mir das Tretlager zu tief.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (13. Januar 2009)

jo hatte ne 350er bei 82kg leergewicht! hatte auch 170er kurbeln drauf...bin schon gelegentlich aufgesessen! fahr jetzt dann nen getunten rs vivid mit der 300er titanfeder! mal sehen ob das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (14. Januar 2009)

@downhill lucky:wo hast den vivd machen lassen und wo hast denn die titanfeder für den vivid her. 

ich hab jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass härtere federn nicht ins sunday passen ( vivd ). ist das richtig? gilt das denn nur für den vivid? in meinem manitou swinger 6way v-22 hatte ich ne 550er rcs titan feder, da passte alles?!


----------



## PHATpedro (14. Januar 2009)

lol @ bocksaH 
wird wohl mal zeit das ich meine daten aktualisiere......
mario koch empfahl mir ne 550er tendenz 600.
laut tim flooks oder ne mojo wars glaube ich komm ichauf 515.
die 180 vorn werd ich austesten...
bilder kommen dann auch irgendwann...

bin mal egspannt wies im vergleich zum demo laufen wird.
gruß und danke!


----------



## Joe Paluza (14. Januar 2009)

> ich hab jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass härtere federn nicht ins sunday passen ( vivd ). ist das richtig?



Also ich fahre einen Vivid, mit 400 Feder !!!

Klappt gerade noch soo.
Das liegt, daran dass beim Vivid, das Gehäuse dicker ist, somit ist die Feder auch Dicker !!!

Ich würde "behaupten", dass es mit einer Titanfeder, in soo einer Härte, richtig richtig eng wird, wenns überhaupt klappt!!! 


Gruß 


Joe


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Januar 2009)

wie schwer bist du denn bei einer 400er feder?


----------



## PHATpedro (14. Januar 2009)

94kilo!
steht auf der seite davor...
also is fuer dich die sache geritzt..
wenn du mit protektoren und allem ueber die 94 rausschlaegst holste dir ne 450
ansonsten nimmste die 400er
hattest ja irgendwas von 94kgs gesagt oder?

cheers...
dann test ich mal 500-550


----------



## Joe Paluza (14. Januar 2009)

Ja ich bin mit Protektoren usw. ca. 94 KG Schwer!!!


Gruß Joe


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Januar 2009)

@bobtailoner: der vivid ist vom monster team. hab da ne 300er rock shox titanfeder drin und ich glaub nicht, dass da ne 350er noch passen würde! bei der 300er ist nicht mal mehr ein millimeter platz am rand! 
das alles ist aber nur beim vivid so eng! hatte zuvor nen dhx 5.0 und da war ne 500er marzocchi stahlfeder kein problem!


----------



## PHATpedro (15. Januar 2009)

schlimmstenfalls muss man sich schweres MX vorspann gerät kaufen 
naja muss ma mein kram bestellen langsam.

cheers


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Januar 2009)

mh, 
naja, ich warte erstmal ab mit der feder und wenn alles nicht hin haut, dann muss ich meinen dämpfer doch eher puschen lassen als ich eig wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (15. Januar 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> http://www.tftunedshox.com/tech-area/spring-calculator.html



Der Kalkulator stimmt sehr genau mit dem überein, was ich bei mir messe. Ihr solltet euch eher nach dem richten als einfach nur zu mutmaßen.

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo noch 275 oder 325er Federn?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2009)

so viel ich weiß, hat obtainium welche im programm!


----------



## TZR (15. Januar 2009)

Danke, aber die sind zu teuer zum Probieren. Ich meine für den 5th Element gab es diese Härten. Aber man bekommt die wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Idebug (21. Januar 2009)

ich wiege 60 kilo (xD) 
hab ne 300 x 3,35 feder drin...

mir is es fast zu weich manchmal... habe auch den perfekten luftdruck noch nciht gefunden denke ich...
war 2 wochen in frankreich und man hört an dickeren dingern schon gern den sattel...
fedeweg wird aber auf jedne fall effectiv genutz


----------



## TZR (21. Januar 2009)

Idebug schrieb:


> war 2 wochen in frankreich und man hört an dickeren dingern schon gern den sattel...



Den Sattel? Dann ist er zu tief.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

bei 60 kilo find ich aber ne 300er feder fast zu hart! ich fahr bei 82kg ne 350er...
was hast du für nen dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (21. Januar 2009)

Eine 250er dürfte wohl optimal sein bei 60 kg.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

jo die müsste denk ich passen!


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Januar 2009)

kann einer was dazu sagen was maximal in den vivid reinpasst?
450x3.0 noch möglich???


----------



## TZR (21. Januar 2009)

Im offiziellen ridemonkey-Thread steht AFAIR, daß das Problem bereits ab 350 auftreten kann, ohne Abhilfe.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

also mein 300er titan kratzt schon...


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Januar 2009)

haha...wie geil.....dann hab ich ja die aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarschkarte....
was tun?


----------



## MoNu (21. Januar 2009)

hi
also ich wiege 63kg und habe ne 250*3 feder drinne.
habe meinen sattel recht weit hoch gestellt und in der klemmung nach vorne geschoben.
passt bei mir auf den cm genau, dass der sattel nicht am reifefn schleift.
und ich muss sagen, das mit die 250er kein bischen zuweich ist. dazu fahre ich 80psi auf meinem dhx5.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

zur not musst halt am rahmen oder an der feder bisschen was weg machen...


----------



## PHATpedro (22. Januar 2009)

also ich hab jetzt das besagte problem.... feder schleift am rahmen...

500x3.0

gruß, de fettwampe.

p.s.: am rahmen wegmachen is schoen und gut nur garantie hat der kunde gern..... an der feder wegmachen ka, kein bock auf rost... weiss auch nich wie sich das auf die langlebigkeit der feder auswirkt...


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2009)

"bissl was wegmachen" geht auf gar keinen fall und ist eine ganz schelchte idee....
bissl mit öl und luft spielen ist wohl die einzige variante.
@phat pedro. war denn die 450er feder noch ok oder hat die auch schon geschleift?
welcher jahrgang ist dein rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (22. Januar 2009)

400er war vorher drin, ob die geschliffen hat kann ich garnich genau sagenan einer stelle siehts schon so aus als ob. isn 08er rahmen...
wie kann ironhorse eigentlich so ne ******** konstruieren, is doch kalr das nit jeder mensch 60 kilos wiegt... links und rechts plus 3mm haettens doch auch getan.. haette niemanden gestoert 

gruß, daniel.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab ja eine resthoffnung das der 09er rahmen ein wenig mehr platz bietet


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Januar 2009)

also ich hab in meinem 07er sunday schon mal ne 500er marzocchi stahlfeder drin gehabt...das hat gepasst! war halt ein dhx...


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2009)

das ist ja auch überhaupt kein thema, ich hatte in meinem manitou auch eine 550er rcs ti-feder, aber es geht ja um den VIVID!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Januar 2009)

jo sorry, war mir nicht mehr ganz klar...


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2009)

auf meine anfrage bei IH nach der federhärte ( konkret 450/500x3.0er feder für 09er vivid beim 09er sunday) kam folgende antwort.

Hi there, either of those speing weights should work just fine. Though they are pretty high weights for a Sunday, they come standard with a 300llb spring.

Many thanks

Martin Astley
Iron Horse UK Brand Manager


----------



## TZR (23. Januar 2009)

Der hat das Problem nicht verstanden.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2009)

ich denke schon das er es richtig verstanden hat?! ich hab das problem ja sehr genau geschildert. hab leider die mail nicht mehr.
ach wäre es schön einen vernünftigen deutschen vertrieb zu haben


----------



## TZR (23. Januar 2009)

Es scheint ihm aber nur um die Federungsfunktion zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2009)

ja, die funktion, die gegeben sein soll mit der feder die in den rahmen passt 
lass mich in meinem glauben


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Januar 2009)

so, da ich meinen rahmen nun endlich auch bekommen habe und auch schonmal probe sitzen konnte bin ich schwer beruhigt. es ist eine 300er feder von werk aus verbaut und der dämpfer ist schon jetzt einigermaßen straff. bin mir fast sicher, dass dei 450er feder die ich mir bestellt hatte zu viel ist. falls also jemand eine 450er brauch #jetzt muss ich mich nur noch mit dem vivid vertraut machen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (31. Januar 2009)

wie viel wiegst du denn?


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Januar 2009)

hab so meien 95-97kg. je nach tagesform


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Februar 2009)

und welche federhärte bevorzugst du jetzt? würde dir nämlich mindestens ne 400er empfehlen...


----------



## bobtailoner (1. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt, bisher hab ich dei 300er drin und das kommt schob sehr straff. ich hab ne 450er besetllt und warte jeden tag darauf. dann kann ich sagen was passt und was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Februar 2009)

jo gib dann bescheid! würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Februar 2009)

so, mal wieder zum liebilingsthema feder. also ich hab heute die 450er bekommen und hab alles eingebaut und es sah auch sehr gut aus, anfangs, aber dann, aber dann 
draufsetzen, feder setzen lassen, Z O N K
passt nicht...war aber auch sehr straff, muss ich sagen. jetzt hab ich die 400er bestellt und dann mal sehen wie das ist. wenn das dann soweit ok ist muss ich nur noch ne ti-feder besorgen


----------



## PHATpedro (10. Februar 2009)

wie passt nich? ich hab ne 500er reinbekommen... 
sie schleift genauso wie die 400er lack auf lack im rahmen... (ironhorse hat einfach mist gebaut da...)
und bei meinem gewicht ideal 35% sag mit 104kgs.


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Februar 2009)

du hast ne 500er feder im vivid?
pack mal bitte ein bild rein!
also diese lack auf alck geschichte war bei der 450er feder schon das problem. wie soll das dann bei einer 500er gehen


----------



## PHATpedro (10. Februar 2009)

selbst die 400er die vorher drin war hat lack auf lack geschfliffen.... wie gesagt ih hat einfach mist gebaut...
im idealfall wird ne feder beim einfedern nicht dicker... manche verschieben sich seitlich n bisi.... beim bischen rumwippen mit der kimme aufm sattel beim fahren hab ich weder reibgeraeusche gemerkt noch irgendwas anderes... sie laesst sich auch lockerst drehen ohne irgendwie zu kanten etc... is halt wirklich nur "lack" gegen "lack"..
bild reich ich nach... ersma is "ottopede" dran


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Februar 2009)

so, 400er feder drin. passt alles. schleift nix und ist genau die richtige härte!


----------



## schnitzer (20. Februar 2009)

Weib jemand was der aubendurchmesser von einen titanfeder ist, vom marke Obtainium, Diverse? ist fur 450lbs
Ich habe jetzt einen titan nuke proof feder 500lbs,und er passt nicht.
Feder scheift am rahmen. Fox DHX
Die 500lbs ist von meinen giant glory.
Der aubendurchmesser von nuke proof ist 57,5mm.


----------



## TZR (20. Februar 2009)

Für Vivid oder nicht?


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Februar 2009)

beim vivid passt maximal eine 400er feder, egal ob titan oder normale!


----------



## TZR (20. Februar 2009)

Und die Obtainium gibts nur in Vivid-Größe, denn für 36 mm ID verkaufen die Adapter dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzer (20. Februar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Für Vivid oder nicht?



Es ist fur einen fox dhx


----------



## TZR (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Nukeproof schon schleift, dann die Obtainium erst recht. Dann mußt du wohl Stahlfeder fahren. Nimm dann aber keine Manitou, denn die haben etwas mehr Durchmesser.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Februar 2009)

also das verstehe ich nicht. ich hatte in meinem manizou dämpfer eine 55oer rsc titanfeder und da passte alles!hat nix geschliffen


----------



## Ivery (22. Februar 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 400x3.0 Nuke Proof Titanfeder im Vivid gemacht?


----------



## schnitzer (6. März 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt eine 450lbs von Diverse,und die schleift nix
ist fur DHX


----------



## Ton1 (25. März 2009)

also ich habe heute meine 3"x400lbs Nuke Proof Titanfeder bekommen,
jetzt ist mein Frage:

wenn ich die Feder Vorspanne, habe ich ja bei 3" keine Luft Mehr zum Dämpfer Hub der ja auch 3" umgerechnet 7,6cm ist.
jetzt gibt es ja noch das Durchschlag Gummi rettet das meine 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung? es ist einfach besser wenn man die Feder vorspannt finde ich, da sie sich dann nicht seitlich verschiebt durch den größeren ID da eh fast nur 1mm Luft ist rechts und links.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (25. März 2009)

die 3" reichen locker! glaube nicht, dass die windungen aufeinander schlagen! die 3" sind nur glaub ich der ungefähre hub, den die feder verträgt, ohne dass sie schaden davon nimmt...


----------



## TZR (25. März 2009)

Fox gibt nicht umsonst 3,25" für die Federn an. Der Zwischenraum bei Titanfedern ist noch viel größer. Kannst ja spaßeshalber mal messen, wieviel da insgesamt frei ist. Bei Titanfedern geht es dabei mehr darum, daß sie nicht überbeansprucht werden.


----------



## Ton1 (25. März 2009)

alles klar danke!!
die nuke hat eine Steigung von ca.1,5cmx6=9cm
also muss das passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (27. März 2009)

hm also ich hab im vivid ne 500er drin, die passt auch super wenn du nen gut geschweißten rahmen hast...  aber da ich gerade abnehme wien bekloppter werd ich wohl auch bald ne 450er oder 400er reinmachen..


----------



## PHATpedro (24. April 2009)

samma bobtail oder sonstwer wie schwer biste nochmal? 90+ und faehrst 400? 
schlaegt da was durch?ich hab in montur mittlerweile 95kg... bin schon 10kg schlanker 

ich will endlich die 400er rein...

scheiß vivid da


----------



## bobtailoner (24. April 2009)

yep,
also ich hatte ne 400er feder drin. fand es aber noch nicht ganz optimal. ist zwar nie durchgeschlagen aber war halt nicht gerade straff. eigentlich mag ich eher ein strafferes fahrwerk.naja, kommt ja jetzt auch


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. April 2009)

ich fahr bei 82 aktuell ne 300er! werd aber noch 2-4 kilo runterbekommen, dann passts!


----------



## PHATpedro (24. April 2009)

alles klar, dank dir lukas! mal schauen wies so wird 
ich mach die in 1-2 wochen mal testweise rein

dann solltes mim gewicht im verhaeltnis wie bei dir sein 

cheers..


biste in gudensberg morgen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. April 2009)

ne leider nicht! fahr übers we nach berlin!

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam Hill (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab vor 2 Wochen mein Ironhorse bekommen. War jetzt schon paar mal biken. Im Moment ist in meinem DHX 5,0 ne 450 feder verbaut! Ist bei meinen 65 Kg def. zu hart!
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, bei meinem Fliegengewicht??


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. Juni 2009)

250-300! ich hab bei meinen 82 ne 350er gefahren!


----------



## TZR (12. Juni 2009)

Höchstens 300, vielleicht auch nur 250.
Der hier sagt 260-277: http://tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
Kommt bei mir sehr gut hin der Rechner.


----------



## Sam Hill (13. Juni 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Höchstens 300, vielleicht auch nur 250.
> Der hier sagt 260-277: http://tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
> Kommt bei mir sehr gut hin der Rechner.



Wie viel wiegst du? Und was fährst du für eine Feder?


----------



## TZR (13. Juni 2009)

Ich bin bei ca. 73 kg und hab ne 300er. 250er ist mir zu weich (zuviel Bodenkontakt), 275er wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sam Hill (15. Juni 2009)

Hab mir jetzt mal eine 300 bestellt. Mal schauen ob die okay ist, sonst muss ich doch auf die 250 umsteigen! 
Aber vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MoNu (15. Juni 2009)

bei 65 kg ne 250er 
habe ich genau so


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2009)

Ich werde fahrbereit knapp 70 Kilo wiegen und die 275er Feder war zu weich. Bei der 300er passt mein Negativfederweg, die Federwegsausnutzung beim fahren und manchmal kommts auch zu Durchschlägen.

Ich würde bei 65 - 75 Kilo eine 300er Feder empfehlen.


----------



## Sam Hill (16. Juni 2009)

Danke! Also hab mir eine 300er Feder bestellt! Sollte noch diese Woche kommen. Mal schauen, bin schon gespannt...


----------



## MoNu (16. Juni 2009)

kommt dann ja noch auf den luftdruck im dämpfer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juni 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> kommt dann ja noch auf den luftdruck im dämpfer an




Da gibt es ideale Einstellwerte im Ridemonkeys Forum und die hab ich. Für den Negativfederweg ist der Luftdruck aber vernachlässigbar bzw. spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. Juli 2009)

Wer braucht noch ne schicke Titanfeder in 250 oder 275.. wie gemacht fürs Sunday?

Edit:
Sunday Freundschaftspreis natürlich


----------



## MoNu (1. August 2009)

275 nehme ich


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. August 2009)

Geht kloa dann behalte ich erstmal testweise die 250er 
275er ist optisch allein schon fast geiler wie die Obtanium


----------



## maxfranz (23. August 2009)

Hi...
Habe in meinem 09er Sunday WC ne 300er Stahfeder auf nem Vivid-Dämpfer drin...
Möchte des Gewichts wegen nun auf eine Titanfeder umrüsten...
Wie ist das jetzt mit dieser Rahmenbreite???
Bräuchte ne 350er Feder, wenn sich die Titanteile vom Ansprechverhalten nicht von den Standard-Vivid Stahlfedern unterscheiden!!??
Gibt es Unterschiede bzgl. der Federbreite bei verschiedenen Herstellern?
Im Grunde lautet meine Kernfrage:

WELCHE 350er TITANFEDER MUSS ICH KAUFEN, DAMIT SIE PROBLEMLOS AUF DEN VIVIDDÄMPFER IM 09er SUNDAY WC PASST!?
Danke schonmal
Gruß


----------



## TZR (23. August 2009)

Titanfedern haben dickeren Draht als Stahlfedern. Härtere Federn haben i.d.R. noch dickeren Draht. Wahrscheinlich wird ne 350er Titanfeder für Vivid nicht in den Rahmen passen. Bereits härtere Stahlfedern machen Probleme.


----------



## maxfranz (23. August 2009)

Hat denn jemand ne 350x3,0 Titanfeder imRad?
Kann mir da mal jemand den Außendurchmesser der Feder mitteilen?
Wäre sehr hilfreich, selbst bei google habe ich keine Durchmesserangaben gefunden!!!
Gruß


----------



## Ivery (12. September 2009)

Fals jemand Interesse hat ich verkaufe eine 400 x 3.00 Nuke Proof Titan Feder für den Vivid. Einfach melden!


----------



## no81 (13. September 2009)

bist du die im sunday gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (13. September 2009)

Jub die war im Sunday!


----------



## no81 (13. September 2009)

cool, also schleift die 400er titan von nuke proof nicht!? schreib mir mal was du dafür haben möchtest
greetz


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. September 2009)

Bei mir passte es


----------



## no81 (14. September 2009)

kannst du mir noch sagen wie schwer du bist? Hab seit Freitag ein Sunday Worldcup Frame der jetzt langsam aufgebaut wird. Ich hab mit Ausrüstung ca. 85-90 kg und dachte mir dass ich mich ca. bei 400-450 Federhärte bewegen werde, könnt ihr Sunday Fahrer das bestätigen?


----------



## oBATMANo (14. September 2009)

350er Feder ist optimal
wenn Du viel wert auf droppen legst, dann ne 400er Feder
Allerdings hast dann auch das falsche Radl. Das Sunday ist sehr linear ausgelegt. Nützt dafür den Federweg äußerst effektiv aus, aber schlägt halt auch durch bei schlechten Landungen. Das ist aber normal und halb so wild.

Wiege nackich 82 kg und fahr ne 350er Feder


----------



## no81 (14. September 2009)

vielen Dank für den Tip, dann werd ichs mal mit 350/400 probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (14. September 2009)

versuch zu erst die 350er
Druckstufe ordentlich einstellen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. September 2009)

ich wieg nackig 85 kilo und hab ne 300er drin...die ist perfekt!


----------



## no81 (14. September 2009)

na ich werd eh mal als aller erstes die 300er probieren und mich dann gegebenenfalls steigern... danke für die Tipps 

seh ich das eh richtig, um den Dämpfer auszubauen muss ich am Lower Link die achse rausnehmen ?

Hoffe ich bekomm keinen "Kulturschock" beim Umstieg vom V10 aufs Sunday


----------



## oBATMANo (14. September 2009)

300er Ferder ist schon grenzwertig
kommt natürlich darauf an wie "schnell" Du unterwegs bist

gegenüber einem V10 natürlich straffer, aber dafür kannst Kurven und Unebenheiten besser zum Pushen nehmen


----------



## no81 (14. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> gegenüber einem V10 natürlich straffer, aber dafür kannst Kurven und Unebenheiten besser zum Pushen nehmen



Das ist mit ein Grund für meinen Umstieg, das V10 hängt schon sehr im Sag und das muss es auch denn erst dann funktioniert das Teil richtig gut. Jetzt wollt ich einfach was strafferes und direkteres.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> 300er Ferder ist schon grenzwertig
> kommt natürlich darauf an wie "schnell" Du unterwegs bist



Find ich bei dem Gewicht auch und laut IH-Tabelle auch nicht empfohlen.

Ich hab mit Bekleidung + Protektion vermutlich ca. 70 Kilo, Druckstufe nach Vorschrift gut zu und nutze den Hub des Dämpfers sehr gut aus... immer wieder mal sogar bis zum hörbaren Durchschlag, zuletzt in PdS. Mit 15-20 Kilo mehr Fahrergewicht wäre das sehr sehr viel öfter.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. September 2009)

das hängt aber auch sehr vom fahrstil ab und ob man sehr über dem lenker hängt (wie ich zB) oder eher hecklastig fährt!


----------



## nic93 (1. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für Federn im Sunday Team 09 sind, im Rahmen bzw. Gabel? Hab dazu noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ivery (1. Oktober 2009)

nic93 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was für Federn im Sunday Team 09 sind, im Rahmen bzw. Gabel? Hab dazu noch nichts gefunden.



Sind egal ob Team, Elite oder WorldCup 300er Federn verbaut!


----------



## nic93 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ivery schrieb:


> Sind egal ob Team, Elite oder WorldCup 300er Federn verbaut!


 
Ok, vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo (7. Oktober 2009)

hab zufaellig noch ne 325er von fox rumliegen - wenn die einer braucht? PM!


----------



## der freed (22. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch mal ne frage! also ich hab fahrbereit also protektoren + helm etc. so ca. 75kg, wenn ich das hier richtig verfolge bräuchte ich dann ne 300er feder oder doch lieber ne 350er?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei 75 Kilo bist Du ziemlich genau an der Schwelle. Da wär die oben angebotene 325 wohl sehr passend.

Ansonsten würde ich nach Strecke und Fahrweise urteilen. Flowige Trails und Downhills eher 300, ruppige mit Drops und großen Sprüngen eher 350.


----------



## der freed (22. Oktober 2009)

mh dann werd ich wohl ne 300er nehmen! da ich mich ans springen eh erst rantasten muss wird die anfangs auf jeden fall reichen!
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## MoNu (20. November 2009)

hat wer noch ne 300er feder rumliegen?
ich bin zu schwer geworden für meine 250er


----------



## Ivery (20. November 2009)

kann dir leider nur ne 300er für nen vivid anbieten! Was wiegst du jetzt?


----------



## MoNu (21. November 2009)

68 und die 250er schlägt mir zu oft durch
habe jetzt zum testen vom kumpel mal ne 350er drine.
aber ich denke mal ne 300er wird das passende sein.


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Februar 2010)

Ivery schrieb:


> Sind egal ob Team, Elite oder WorldCup 300er Federn verbaut!



ist es auch egal welche größe?? ist im 19" auch ne 300er feder?


----------



## Ivery (20. Februar 2010)

yo Maxe alter Stinker is überall ne 300er Feder eingebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (20. Februar 2010)

verdammt dann brauch ich definitiv noch ne 400er oder 450er feder fÃ¼r den dhx, aber damit es schÃ¶n straff ist wohl eher ne 450erangesagt bei meinen 96kg kampfgewicht. Ã¼brigens gibt es wieder sundays bei CRC zum hammerpreis ;-) 1700â¬fÃ¼r das sunday team und 3300 fÃ¼r das world cup. habe mir direkt mal nen team abgegriffen, die haben wohl iwo restbestÃ¤nde bekommen.


----------



## Ivery (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe beim Fox passt die 450 weil beim Vivid fängt es bei 350 am rahmen an zu schleifen.


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Februar 2010)

phatpedro hat doch ne größere in seinem drin oder???der hat doch noch nen paar kilos mehr als ich hba ich eben hier im thread gelesen. achja weiß einer welche feder in der boxxxer race verbaut ist? ich google das auch mal schnell


----------



## der freed (20. Februar 2010)

standart für 75kg oder so ist es glaub ich


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Februar 2010)

ja stimmt, müsste ja mit der dämpferfeder etwa im einklang stehen.


----------



## slayerrider (3. März 2010)

ich habe nun auch ein Sunday nun immer das gleiche, was brauche ich für ne Feder.
Ich wiege 90-95kg und habe einen 5th Element.
Laut dem Calculator von TF brauche ich ne ca. 335.
Fährt hier noch jemand nen 5th? Kommt das hin?
Und was soll ich dann suchen 325 oder 350?
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (3. März 2010)

also ich sollte bei meinen ca 70-73kg (mit ausrüstung) schon ne 300 oder 325 fahren. da kommt mir ne 350 doch etwas weich vor?!


----------



## Smourock17 (3. März 2010)

die 350er kannste voll knicken!

ich wieg´75 kilo, vll 78 mit gear und die 350er is gut!
Season 09 mit 85 Kilo war sie zu weich! deine Feder is ne 400er. mindestens


----------



## slayerrider (3. März 2010)

Aber ich habe das bei TF gecheckt und die unterscheiden da zwischen Fox und 5th.
Hier der Link, einfach die Angaben vom Sunday und dann die 95kg:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Temtem (23. März 2010)

welche federhärte brauch ich wenn ich 55kg nagisch wieg und ca60kg mit bekleidunf und ausrüstung?
lg Temtem


----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2010)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

240x3.0


----------



## Temtem (23. März 2010)

ich habs auch schon mit dem programm versucht!
Bin aber beim federweg gescheiter.
Danke 
Problem!
ich hab nirgend eine 240*3 feder für den vivid oder anderen dämpfer gefunden  
kann mir jemand helfen?
danke!


----------



## Mürre (24. März 2010)

Würde gerne die Feder am Dämpfer wechseln. Muss ich den ganzen Dämpfer ausbauen, oder langt es wenn ich ihn oben abschraube??? Passt dann oben die Feder durch oder nicht?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (24. März 2010)

nö... ganz ausbauen!


----------



## Mürre (24. März 2010)

muss ich also unten die beiden kleinen und dann mit Schlüssel die Verbindung vom DW-Link lösen, dann kann ich die Achse (?) einfach rausziehen oder gibts etwas zu beachten??


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. März 2010)

250 gibts... ansonsten 275 wenn du viel glück hast..



Temtem schrieb:


> ich habs auch schon mit dem programm versucht!
> Bin aber beim federweg gescheiter.
> Danke
> Problem!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (25. März 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> muss ich also unten die beiden kleinen und dann mit Schlüssel die Verbindung vom DW-Link lösen, dann kann ich die Achse (?) einfach rausziehen oder gibts etwas zu beachten??


klemmt vlt. ein bisschen aber einfach raus schieben wenn sie klemmt einfach bisschen mit dem Gummihammer draufschlagen.


Feder: 275x3 hätte ich im Angebot (einfach PM)


----------



## Mürre (25. März 2010)

Danke, dann werde ich das morgen mal probieren! Bin heute gefahren, richtigen Durschlag habe ich jetzt in Form eines "Klonk" nicht gehört, Dämpfer hat komplett Federweg genutzt... war allerdings auch nicht im Bikepark und daher nur mit Halbschale ohne Protektoren unterwegs..

Danke fürs Angebot, allerdings habe ich hier eine 350er rumliegen und 275 ist ja noch weicher als die Standard Feder (300). Wiege auch 81kg und mir wurde auch eine zwischen 300-350er laut Rechner angegeben.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. März 2010)

der meint auch nicht dich


----------



## Mürre (25. März 2010)

Da ein Teil der Antwort für mich bestimmt war, habe ich einfach weitergelesen. Hatte nicht darüber gelesen, aber jetzt ist es mir auch klar!!!


----------



## Boeserwolf (16. Juni 2010)

ich wiege nackt 80 kilo, fahre mein ih mit der originalen 300er feder und die passt mir bis jetzt ganz gut, oder wird der dämpfer noch weicher?

bin in leogang so ziemlich alles gefahren, auch den mittleren drop im wald, bin da auch schon ordentlich weit runter gekommen, hatte aber nie durchschläge


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich will mir eine Nuke Proof Ti Spring zulegen, allerdings liest man so viele unterschiedliche Sachen was die Federhärte im Sunday angeht. Ein Problem ist, dass auf meiner derzeitigen Feder nix steht bezüglich der Härte. 
Ich wiege ca. 70 Kg, also welche härte wäre passend? 300 oder 350 lbs ?

Gruß


----------



## Gullevich (27. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen bitte
ich fahre zur zeit in meinem sunday einen vivid mit 300er manchmal 350er feder,wollte jetzt gerne eine TI feder einbauen,nur weiss ich absolut nicht was für eine.
danke schon mal!


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (3. August 2011)

Hi,hab gerade ein Sunday im Aufbau mit DHX 5.0 und wiege gut 95Kg mit Ausrüstung und habe im Dämpfer eine 500er Feder!

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ist die zu hart und wie genau soll ich Dämpfer voreinstellen,denn wenn er erstmal eingebaut ist ist ein einstellen fast unmöglich


----------



## Mürre (3. August 2011)

ja das ist beim Sunday sehr praktisch gelöst  
Federhärte würde ich erstmal testen, Einstellungen für den 5er kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. August 2011)

feder ist viel zu hart,fahre mit gut 100kilo ne 400er im dhx,nutze den federweg optimal,schlägt nicht durch...perfekt


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (3. August 2011)

Ok,soll ich dann ne 400er nenhmen oder ne 350er???


----------



## xMARTINx (3. August 2011)

denke ne 400er passt


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (3. August 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> denke ne 400er passt



Ok,dank dir


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

moin bin am überlegen mir ein sunday zu holn!
ich bringe jedoch 100 kg inkl. klamotte aufs bike.

welche fedehärte meint ihr is sinnvoll?


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

achso hab nchnen dhx 5.0 liegen der da rein soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (10. August 2011)

400er


----------



## PHATpedro (2. Oktober 2011)

hat oder weiß irgendwer einen steuersatz der mehr als -1° bietet und ins sunday passt?

die besten grueße


----------



## Mürre (2. Oktober 2011)

K9. -2° Super verarbeitet und passt sehr gut


----------



## Tribal84 (3. November 2011)

mädel mit 60kg komplett mit protektoren  was sollte da im sunday gefahren werden ? reicht eine 250x3 ?


----------



## Mürre (3. November 2011)

Welcher Dämpfer??


----------



## Tribal84 (3. November 2011)

rocco wc umgeshimmt..


----------



## michar (3. November 2011)

wenn ich mit 75 kg 350 fahr sollte 250lbs passen!


----------



## Tribal84 (3. November 2011)

man muss sich ja mal schlau machen  denn die dinger sind garnicht sooo einfach aufzutreiben ...


----------



## Stoegl (4. November 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du dich vllt an www.reset-racing.de wenden. Hab von denen mal ne Feder für nen X-Fusion Dämpfer gekauft, die sollte auch in nen DHX/Roco passen. Sind halt X-Fusion Federn, die sind recht leicht für Stahlfedern und kosten nicht allzuviel. Und viel Auswahl haben sie auch, weil da hängt direkt noch ein Industriehandel dran.


----------



## Probiker (5. November 2011)

Hiho, hab mir nun ein Sunday 09 gekauft und werde nen Vivid R2C fahren. Ich wiege nackig rund 100 kilos und mit Montur rund 105 kg...ich hab für den Vivid ne 450er und ne 500er Feder. Welche wäre vom Gewicht passender und bekomm ich den Vivid so in den Rahmen? 

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (5. November 2011)

Ob du eine 500er Feder in den RAhmen bekommst musst du ausprobieren, da da doch einige Fertigungstoleranzen bei IH sind. 
Je nachdem wie du den Hinterbau magst müsstest du es mal probieren. Ich fahre eine 400er im Vivid R2C bei 83kg ohne Klamotten


----------



## maze665 (5. November 2011)

habe auch grad das themafeedr bei meinem sunday.
ich wiege circa mit ausrüstung allem drum und dran 110kg.
verbaut ist ein rs vivid und eine 450er feder.

hätte jetzt an eine 600er feder gedacht!

rund um die feder ist es jetzt schon ziemlich eng! ist die 600er feder noch etwas breiter oder müsste die passen?
und was denkt ihr welche titanfedern für den vivid in frage kommen? und sind dienoch dicker gebaut als die standartfedern?

fragen über fragen! 
danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Mürre (5. November 2011)

Passen muss leider beim Sunday gar nix  Das muss man probieren, habe auch schon gelesen, dass bei manchen nicht mal eine 400er Vivid- Feder reingepasst hat.
Titan ist meine ich etwas breiter (ohne Gewähr)

Hier kann man sich mal orientieren, Rest ist dann persönliche Vorliebe
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Probiker (6. November 2011)

Na herrlich...dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich Glück hab und der Vivid mit 500er reinpasst. Ansonsten hab ich noch ne 450er zum probieren. Was wär sonst ne Option wenn nix passen sollte? Kann ja nicht mit ner zu weichen Feder rumgurken...ist der Lack auf der Feder an sich dick? Sonst wär ja eine Möglichkeit die vom Lack zu befreien und neu zu lackieren bzw zu eloxieren wenn das der Federbewegung standhält.

Gruß Max


----------



## pAre (14. November 2011)

lackdicke hält sich in grenzen. und eloxieren ist eh nicht. ist ja nicht aus alu die feder.
du hast ja noch glück wenn du eine 400 oder 450er rein bekommst. bei mir kratzt selbst schon die 350er des vivids leicht am rahmen. aber nur einseitig. aber der anderen seite gehts vom platz. naja.
ansonsten könntest du noch ein ganz bisschen vom rahmen wegnehmen. sollte dann immer noch genug halten wenns nur wenig abtrag ist.

pAre


----------



## Tribal84 (15. November 2011)

wir haben nun eine 250x3 manitou bestell für die frau ...
bei 60kg inkl panzer war die 300er noch zu hart!


----------



## Scheissenduro (28. September 2012)

Hi,

Kann mir auch mal bitte jemand helfen, ich bin auch schon länger im Zweifel ob meine Feder zu 100% passt. Zudem brauche ich jetzt eine neue, da der Lack aufplatzt und die Feder Rostet. 

Fahre den Vivid mit Stahlfeder 300/3.0 bei einem Gewicht von 70-75kg in Montour. 

Passt das ungefähr für mich?? Nachdem ich hier ein wenig quergelesen habe würde ich sagen ja.
Würde aber dann zu Titan wechseln, lassen sich die Werte dann 1:1 darauf adaptieren oder nimmt man dann andere härten? Weil sich ja das Material ändert??


Die Rechenmaschine bei TF spuckt das aus.... Sagt mir aber eben nicht ob das auch passt. Oder doch?! *sorry*


----------



## blabla (28. September 2012)

Probier lieber erstmal eine 350er aus. Ich hatte als ich noch ca. 70kg wog eine 350er und das war schon recht plush. Schlägt der Hinterbau denn oft durch? Denn du musst ja wissen ob es dir passt oder nicht


----------



## Scheissenduro (28. September 2012)

Naja, Durchschläge hab ich nicht, obwohl ich zugegeben schon am Sag-maximum bin. Einerseits hab ich mir schon gedacht dass ich mal eine etwas härtere probieren sollte, andererseits find ich´s so auch ziemlich fett und hab Angst, dass es zu straff wird, wenn ich ne härtere Feder nehme. Zumal ich ja dann ne Titanfeder verbauen wollte. 

Die nächste unbestimmte ist dann eben noch das reine Körpergewicht, da schwanke ich doch recht oft um 65 bis 70kg (netto) und da rechnet mir der TF-Calculator (brutto-Werte) eben verschiedene härten aus (siehe Fotos oben). Hab da kaum Erfahrungswerte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (20. Februar 2013)

Hi ich bins nochmal.
meine Feder rostet immer noch und jetzt muss es sein bevor es wieder los geht.

Werde denk ich eine 325x3.0 (bzw. 350x3.0) nehmen.

Welche werte sind das aber in Titan? Bleibt das gleich oder muss ic was umrechnen?? Titan verhält sich doch anders als Stahl und dann müsste sich doch da auch was ändern??
please help


----------

